# Macanudo Cafe Baron de Rothschild Cigar Review - Bland and boring



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I still enjoy some mild smokes (e.g., Don Diego, R&J 1875, CAO and 5 V Golds) but these are about as boring as it gets, with a grassy, bland flavor...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Baron de Rothschild Cigar Review - Bland and boring


----------

